# Gentoo Hardened + Gluster = freez

## eagle_cz

Greetings,

did somebody get gluter online on hardened gentoo ?

I have been trying to get it working for several days and im stuck with weird problem.

I can run backend server and it doesnt log any issues.

Then i run client, and it successfully mount gluster brick to the empty directory.

According to logs, no problem.

But in the moment any client application try to access this mount (ls /gluster or df -h)

this client process freez. It can not be even terminated by ctrl+c and keep hanging forever.

When backend is terminated, frozen application unfreez with error, that mount point is not mounted.

Any tips ?

cheers

----------

## cassiol

Hello,

i has a similar trouble with nfs, when nfs server or network is down. maybe a firewall trouble?

----------

## eagle_cz

from the log file i can see, that client connected successfully to the brick.

Did you manage to solve it with NFS ?

----------

## cassiol

Heloo...

I has update nfs server and client in all servers to last unstable version. This solve my troubles.

which is your fuse version? You could try a patched fuse from the Gluster?

http://ftp.zresearch.com/pub/gluster/glusterfs/fuse/

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/GlusterFS

please post your results.. 

good luck..

----------

## eagle_cz

thanks for tips

I do use fuse from portage 2.7.4 on 2.6.28-hardened-r7 and gluster 2.0.6

I will try patched fuse and post my result.

cheers

----------

## eagle_cz

I didnt manage to compile fuse-2.7.4glfs11 on 

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9550_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Sep 2009 01:00:05 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip acl acpi amd64 apic berkdb bzip2 clamav cli cracklib crypt ctype diskio dri elf gd gdbm gencertdaily gnutls gpm hardened highvolume iconv iproute2 isdnlog jbig jpeg jpeg2k justify lm_sensors maildir mfd-rewrites mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl perlsuid pic png posix pppd python qmail qmail-spp readline reflection rrdtool session slang smux sockets spamassassin spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff tls tools truetype unicode urandom utf8 xml xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

coz i get 

```

use-2.7.4glfs11 # make

Making all in kernel

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel'

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9 SUBDIRS=`pwd`  modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9'

  CC [M]  /root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dev.o

  CC [M]  /root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.o

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c: In function `fuse_permission':

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:860: error: `LOOKUP_ACCESS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:860: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:860: error: for each function it appears in.)

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c: In function `fuse_put_link':

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:976: warning: passing arg 1 of `free_link' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c: At top level:

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:1331: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.c:1350: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel/dir.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9'

make[1]: *** [all-spec] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/fuse-2.7.4glfs11/kernel'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

any tips what might be a problem ?

----------

## eagle_cz

anyone still interested in this setup ?

----------

